# Ginger truffles



## eeyore (Nov 26, 2000)

I want to make some ginger flavored truffles just to try them out. 

Has anyone ever done this?

I suppose I'll just steep fresh ginger in the cream.

My question is: what are the sanitation concerns with making a ganache with fresh ginger? If I bring the cream up to almost a boil, there should not be any live bacteria. So would the resulting truffles be just as stable as any other truffles?

Also,

Any suggestions as to complementary flavors I could add with the ginger?

thanks 
eeyore


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 26, 2006)

By heating the cream to close to a boil you are going to extend the shelf life of your truffle and make it last longer. On average a homemade fresh truffle with no added sugar(just chocolate, cream, and flavoring) will last around 2-3 weeks at a cool room temp. Now that is an "average" but it gives you a base of what to look for. There is still a lot of water in the truffle so bacteria will form after a couple weeks...

Robert
www.chocolategulid.com


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

some chopped crystilized ginger added might be nice.
caramom and tea and then there was chai.


----------



## tammylc (Feb 17, 2007)

I found that I didn't get the intensity of flavor I was looking for when I just infused the ginger into the cream. But I still wanted a smooth ganache, so I didn't want to add crystalized ginger. Instead, I grated the ginger finely using a microplane, then squeezed the juice out through a cotton towel and used the ginger juice to flavor the ganache. Excellent flavor, with all the heat and intensity of fresh ginger.


----------



## themurrmaid (Aug 25, 2006)

Tammy, when, exactly, do you add the ginger juice and about how much? It sounds like a great way to get ginger flavor, but I'd worry about breaking the emulsion. If you're ever looking to take the easy way out on this The Ginger People sell ginger juice in a bottle and it's not bad.

Eeyore, I haven't had this happen often, but I make a ginger cream by infusing grated ginger into cream and occasionally the ginger causes the cream to curdle.


----------



## tammylc (Feb 17, 2007)

I add the ginger juice at the same time you'd add liqueur or other flavoring - ie. stirred in after the cream and chocolate are fully emulsified. I've never had a broken ganache from it. (Knock on wood.)


----------



## lie (Oct 17, 2006)

:chef: Sure . I do and I give you the recipe but it’s kind of hard ganache for truffle
you must cut and enrobe again.
700gr White Coverture
100gr Unsalted Butter
150gr Fresh Cream
10gr Glucose
75gr Fresh Ginger ( cut small piece)

- boil fresh ginger with 200 ml water and 50 gr sugar until water almost gone.
Then blender very fine the ginger and add to fresh cream and boil it.
Strain it when you put into the white couverture.
hope can help you...
:bounce:


----------



## eeyore (Nov 26, 2000)

What great info!!

Thanks to you all.

When I finally get around to doing it I'll let you know how it turns out.

eeyore


----------



## breton beats (Feb 21, 2007)

Well this is a little late in replying but how about pickeled ginger. That stuff really packs a punch,but at the same time doesn't add too much sweetness. Chop it up tiny and add it to the ganache after chocolate is melted and before it is hardened.


----------

